# Swimming Lessons/Beginners Dock Diving Class



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Tonight was Elroy's 1st swimming lessons class. Really it is a beginners Dock Diving class, but since Elroy has never gone into the water any deeper than his chest, I consider it a swimming lessons class for him. I asked my Rally class teacher/trainer (Danette) where Elroy could learn to swim and she suggested this class. Once he loves swimming, I'm sure Dock Diving will be next!
Unfortunately I don't have any pictures as I was quite involved tonight. I hope to have pictures (or video) in the future.
There were 4 dogs in the class and we went one at a time. On Elroy's first try, he was very, very reluctant to go in. He didn't even want to walk on the ramp, never mind go down it. He wasn't interested in toys or treats. The trainer gently coaxed, and gently pulled him onto the ramp. I also walked down the ramp and went into the water to encourage him to come in. The trainer sort of lifted him by the belly and held him up while moving him into the water. The trainer lowered him into the water to let him swim on his own. He paddled with only his front feet and was trying to climb onto the trainer. The trainer quickly turned him around and guided him back onto the ramp which he quickly climbed up and shook off. We did that 2 more times. A little better each time. Each dog got 4 turns. Elroy was the least experienced "swimmer" of the dogs in class. Elroy got better with every try. He was taking treats and showed interest in his toys on the third try. By his fourth time, he was swimming pretty well. Using all four legs paddling, and swimming towards the (backward stepping) trainer. His last couple of tries, he actually went in after his tennis ball without being tugged on at all. He swam about 5 yards out, and 5 yards back each of three times. I stood at the ramp and encouraged him to swim towards me and climb out each time. He received generous rewards when he got to me.
I'm very happy with the way the swimming lessons went tonight and I am looking forward to going again next week! It's a 4 week class and cost $30 per class. If you're poodle doesn't swim, and you have dock diving near you, I recommend you take the beginners class.

ps:
I hope this recommendation doesn't turn out to be premature!








(Unrelated picture strictly for poodle tax.)


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Interestingly, I'm about to enroll Rhonda in swimming lessons. I was wondering how she would take to it. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Go on Elroy! Good show


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Forgot to mention that he didn't use a life jacket. He got very anxious and upset when I (previously) tried a life jacket on him. 
When he was swimming, I could definitely see his webbed feet working to his advantage! I think he's going to be a strong swimmer.


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

this was really interesting to learn about! i've taken Kirby to the beach a few times and used a similar approach, carry him into the water and have him swim to shore to a friend/family member, gradually increasing the distance. by the end he was willing to wade into the water much further and enjoy some splashing. i think dock diving is the next step to teaching him to enjoy swimming.


----------



## PNWPoodleMom (Nov 7, 2021)

I just can't resist "wading in" here! Addie (almost a year old, small, strong, feisty apricot Spoo) is doing swimming lessons too. Few options nearby in my area, except this great indoor place that offers canine hydrotherapy also does swimming lessons. The instructors are amazing, and Addie is really getting the hang of it. Pics below are Lesson #1 and Lesson #3. Once she's comfortable swimming I'm hoping to try dock diving but will have to go a couple hours away for that.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That looks even better! Go Addie!


----------



## X skully X (Nov 21, 2021)

another great adventure for Elroy! He is so lucky to have you as his person Tom 💜 it’s awesome how outgoing you are! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

I always wondered about swimming lessons for a poodle so I really appreciated this post. LOVE the picture! 

You and Elroy are a terrific team - thanks for posting.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Tonight was Elroy's 2nd swimming class. He did about the same as he did last week only it didn't take him as long to get started. He had 4 turns and went in 3 times during each turn. On his 3rd turn, he was willing to take the ball and trade it in for a treat. Here's a video of one of his better tries. 




This week, on a couple of swims, he learned that if his back legs get tired and sink, he can stand on the bottom with his back legs and swim (keep his head up) with his fronts. The trainer didn't really want him to learn this and was trying to pick up his rear and get him swimming with all fours again. Oh well. We'll be back in another week!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

What a brave boy he is. Looks like a great start and fun for both of you.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

What a good boy!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Great stuff.
We thought about a dog swimming pool but nothing near to us.
Better idea than 'wild' water.
Elroy did very well !!
Poor old Poppy though will be back in the sea - but with a flatation jacket.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I tried a jacket on Elroy and he really didn't like it. Obsessed with trying to get it off. He's going learn without one. 
He was the same way with the surgical suite. He couldn't get it off so instead he just shutdown and was very unhappy. My boy just don't like to wear clothes.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Super duper cool. He shows no fear. Soon enough, you'll be hard pressed to keep him out of the water.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I tried a jacket on Elroy and he really didn't like it. Obsessed with trying to get it off. He's going learn without one.
> He was the same way with the surgical suite. He couldn't get it off so instead he just shutdown and was very unhappy. My boy just don't like to wear clothes.


Just like boots, the best way to get them used to clothes is to put it on just before going for a a walk and taking them out right away, leashed and walking they soon forget about it. When they are aging and slow down they do appreciate having a coat especially if you keep their fur short in winter.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's Elroy with his latest swimming episode. This is his 6th time in the pool. He's doing pretty well but still needs a lot more time before he's a natural! We haven't got to the point where he's ready to go off the dock, but that's OK. We have all the time in the world to get there! Enjoy (I did!)! 








Elroy Swim 1







youtube.com












Elroy Swim 2







youtube.com












Elroy Swim 3







youtube.com












Elroy Swim 4







youtube.com





Only one more class this season.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

It looks like he's doing real well! Rhonda has her first lesson this Friday, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

SteveS55 said:


> It looks like he's doing real well! Rhonda has her first lesson this Friday, so we'll see how it goes.


Yes. He's doing pretty good. Be sure to share how it goes with Rhonda!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Yes. He's doing pretty good. Be sure to share how it goes with Rhonda!


I'm sure I'll take pictures/video!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Elroy is doing great! Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Good job Elroy! It looks like he just needs to get his butt up a little. He will be more confident if he doesn’t feel like he’s about to tip, if that makes any sense. Another thing, did you know you can cue him to “dry off”? In one of the videos, he starts to dry off several times, but stops himself and then takes a treat from you. If you say “dry off” right as he starts to dry off, you can put it to words. Very handy if you need to take him out in rainy weather; he can partway dry himself before going inside! Maybe not something you want to deal with during your swimming lessons, but in case you didn’t know. 😊


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Way to go, Elroy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Lookin’ good, Elroy! Peggy loved the squeaky sounds.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Starla said:


> Good job Elroy! It looks like he just needs to get his butt up a little. He will be more confident if he doesn’t feel like he’s about to tip, if that makes any sense. Another thing, did you know you can cue him to “dry off”? In one of the videos, he starts to dry off several times, but stops himself and then takes a treat from you. If you say “dry off” right as he starts to dry off, you can put it to words. Very handy if you need to take him out in rainy weather; he can partway dry himself before going inside! Maybe not something you want to deal with during your swimming lessons, but in case you didn’t know. 😊


I normally do say "shake" for him to dry off. I was a little busy trying to train him (swimming) and take video and didn't get that in this time. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

This is Elroy's 7th swimming class. He's doing pretty good. Sometimes he'll jump in without leash persuasion, most times just a little tug will be enough. We want him jumping in after the toy consistently before we attempt to go directly off the dock. We'll keep at it until we get there! Many dogs take a long time to get to jumping (I'm told a year isn't uncommon for some).








Elroy Swim 1a







youtube.com

















Elroy Swim 3a







youtube.com












Elroy swim 4a







youtube.com


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty is completely engaged with your videos. Not sure if it's the squeakers or your encouraging voice or both but he's right there with Elroy. Very cool!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

He seems to like it more now as compared to when he just started. What you don't see here is just how excitedly insane he is on the sidelines when he's only watching. He's barking and lunging towards the dogs in the pool. I use A LOT of treats in between turns🤣😍!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

VG VG.
Sometimes he does a 'mini launch' of the ramp.
Hey!!! I think, and Elroy does too, that you should get in with him.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> VG VG.
> Sometimes he does a 'mini launch' of the ramp.
> Hey!!! I think, and Elroy does too, that you should get in with him.


The mini launches are encouraging!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Miki said:


> Ty is completely engaged with your videos. Not sure if it's the squeakers or your encouraging voice or both but he's right there with Elroy. Very cool!


Jasper was enthralled too! He stopped midchew to listen









I would love to try dock diving with Jasper when he is a bit older and your videos help motivate me to find a place he can learn!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

I came across this picture of the Late Great Mike swimming to the far side of a pond to retrieve a tennis ball. The labs lost sight of the ball and gave up, but Mike watched it splash down and took off for it, slow and steady. He was a terrible swimmer at first (splash, splash, splash) but figured it out once he realized that was the only way he could get to the ball.


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

Rhonda had her first swim lesson today. Life vest and ear protectors!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

SteveS55 said:


> Rhonda had her first swim lesson today. Life vest and ear protectors!


Video to follow.


----------

